# أماكن بيع مواد البلسم



## mhdyzone (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
أريد من أحد اعضاء المنتدى الكرام افادتى عن أسماء محلات موثوق فيها فى شارع الجيش لبيع شمع وماء البلسم ...حيث انى استعملت المواد الألمانى وكانت تحفه ولكن بعد كده اشتريت شمع بلسم شكله مختلف وكان سىء للغايه...
وجزاكم الله خيرا:86::86:


----------



## 83moris (26 مايو 2013)

اشتريت الالماني منين؟
نيرول اعتقد عندهم خامة نظيفة


----------



## mhdyzone (29 مايو 2013)

انا اشتريته من محل بجانبى ولكن تم غلقه


----------

